# Where Is The Hand Crank For The Slide Out



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

We have a couple interested in purchasing out 30RLS but they want to know where the manual crank is for the slide out on a 30 RLS...we can't find it. Please let me know if you know where it is. I looked under the sofa and under both dinette seats...no luck so far.


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

jbmanno said:


> Before I killed my QF, I had cut an access hole. I went to the side and took out a couple screws and looked to see where I needed to cut the hole at, then cut an access hole about 1' x 1'. I opted for this method as Keystone already had cut an access about the same size towards the front of the trailer to be used if the slide out needs to be manually cranked in.


Countrygirl

I do not have a 30rls but I read this the other day about jbmanno seeing a access hole under the trailer for the manual slide crank

Hope this helps Good luck on your sale

Ken


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Same here- We have the RQS, and our "access port" is from under the trailer, roughly in the area of our outside grill. When we crawl under that spot, there is a 3 sided cut in the corregated plastic. Cut the zip tie, and you can look up into the space and see the motor. I havn't actually tried using the manual crank, dont picture it being any fun though. Hope this helps


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks guys! I did find an access whole cut in the bottom cover and wondered if this was what it was for. I have heard you need to eat some Wheaties before you try to hand crank it...or maybe camp with Mongo or the Hulk.







If it sells I will miss my OB...but will be happy for the knew owners especially if it is this couple they seem to really like it...and I think will love it as I do.


----------

